# Looking to get to know some Americans



## eeeyam (Jan 30, 2012)

Dear all,

I just moved to Singapore after living for 6 years in the US. I would love meeting some American expats and local/internationals who lived in the US before coming here. Missing US already!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You wanna meet Americans ? Well, you can start off with American Club  

Or Clark Quay .. or .. well ..

You gotta immerse yourself in some activity to meet up people .. not asking on an internet board .. is my 2 cents .. 

I could be wrong though !!!!!!!


----------



## eeeyam (Jan 30, 2012)

Hahaha, well thanks for your suggestion. I was just hoping there are American expats on this forum I could get in touch with! I have seen other expats do the same. 



ecureilx said:


> You wanna meet Americans ? Well, you can start off with American Club
> 
> Or Clark Quay .. or .. well ..
> 
> ...


----------



## xandersdad1 (Aug 24, 2012)

There are Americans on this forum. You can also try singapore expat forum as well.


----------



## eeeyam (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats what I though too! Looks like no one is responding though. Have to check for members and pm them I guess!




xandersdad1 said:


> There are Americans on this forum. You can also try singapore expat forum as well.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in a cheeky way, let me ask you .. you wanna meet amerians, but do they wanna meet you ??   

No offense  

It was like the time i went to some country and somebody asked if I would like to meet Singaporeans .. and yes, I did meet some, and they weren't keen on making inroads with somebody from 'back home' .. and were more keen to 'meet the natives' ... 

And recently I was in the "TOWER" with some friends who were visiting from NYC .. and when a guy asked my friend if he is from US, he, with a straight face said "NO" and later on .. he said that the last thing he wanted to do was to spend time with fellow-countrymen .. well, he could be an abnormal case .. then again, he may not be  



Hence my suggestion to immerse yourself in some activity where you can meet people .. like volunteering, tennis, go pubbing in CQ or so .. 

Over and out mate ..


----------



## eeeyam (Jan 30, 2012)

nice one! Yeah I know what you mean. I have been involved with some of the things you advised. 

Well, I am not an American btw, just lived there for a considerable time and they dont really have to hangout with me ALL the time ( I dont want to either). I do have enough friends here already  It would be nice to have some friends whom you can relate with, once in a while, thats all  



ecureilx said:


> in a cheeky way, let me ask you .. you wanna meet amerians, but do they wanna meet you ??
> 
> No offense
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ah ha. . so you been to the TOWER ?


----------



## eeeyam (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes yes, twice already


----------

